# The biggest two man limit of crappie I’ve ever seen.



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

My neighbor and i went out today and came home with the biggest two man limit of crappie I’ve ever seen. 14 fish over 13 inches with an average length overall of 12 1/8. Big fish was a hair over 14. 
We were in 5 fow with a surface temp of 49 degrees. All fish came on minnows 16 inches down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

All fish Ohio


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice work! 👍


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

nice job..now we need your co-😜ordinance sir...


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Damn nice
Good eating there


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes sir, lots of good eating.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

My favorite fishing.


----------



## dculberson (10 mo ago)

Heck yeah! My 7 year old is really excited to catch a crappie this year and we set a goal of trying for a Fish Ohio pin for her this year. (ANY species, but crappie would definitely work.) Do you mind sharing what body of water those were caught in?? Co-ordinates might be a bit much!


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

dculberson said:


> Heck yeah! My 7 year old is really excited to catch a crappie this year and we set a goal of trying for a Fish Ohio pin for her this year. (ANY species, but crappie would definitely work.) Do you mind sharing what body of water those were caught in?? Co-ordinates might be a bit much!


Sorry sir the parking lot was full already.
However, there are fish Ohio quality crappie in all central Ohio reservoirs. My honest opinion is that now is the best time to get them as well. The fish are pre spawn currently and are feeding aggressively. Get out there with your little girl and use minnows under a float near submerged brush. Find the areas that warm up first in the spring that also have bait fish present and you will get into them. Good luck and i hope she gets her pin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Big girls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

On the Biggins!! Nice!


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Might hit some spillways tonight after dark for saugeye. I heard that the bite may be on fire…..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Chillin - Nice Job on the slabs - Its always fun when you get into them like that.


----------

